

Show HN: A weekendproject, disposable web chats - deviavir
http://beta.mss.gs/#!/page/home
Create a chat, copy the URL, paste it wherever you want.
Perfect for those that would like to continue a discussion on a social network without having to sign up for anything.<p>http://beta.mss.gs/#!/page/home
======
deviavir
Create a chat, copy the URL, paste it wherever you want. Perfect for those
that would like to continue a discussion on a social network without having to
sign up for anything.

You can find me here:
<http://beta.mss.gs/#!/chat/424ad948f671dd032c4a2e89fb115763>

------
ryandvm
This is very similar to one of my own weekend projects from several years back
when I was trying out Google AppEngine.

[http://yakeze.appspot.com/chat/4d8079ff24d6ab02fcd9fd0e767a2...](http://yakeze.appspot.com/chat/4d8079ff24d6ab02fcd9fd0e767a21a5/)

Yours is much nicer. Well done.

~~~
deviavir
Wow, congrats on having made this so long ago! Very similar indeed.

Thank-you!

------
uwedeportivo3
Nicely done. Seems like the technology is there now to do this relatively
easily. I did it too on Google App Engine. Took me more than a weekend though.
Did it for my wife, she uses it on chinese gossip sites.

<https://monsterbagua.appspot.com>

I used jquery on the front and golang on the back.

~~~
deviavir
Indeed it is :) It still was pretty much work to get it really finetuned to
deliver an sleek and simple experience!

------
sim0n
I also built <http://prompt.im>
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2457111>) around 1 year ago which is
pretty similar (doesn't really work anymore). Good luck with it.

~~~
deviavir
This opens the authentication discussion. To require authentication or to not
require authentication.

The UI looks beautiful though, any plans with it :)?

~~~
sim0n
Not currently. It was just a way to learn node.js and to see how fast we could
build a somewhat useful app (took 24hrs).

------
jrussbowman
Similar to what I am doing with <http://chatfor.us> except I have been
planning to add authentication sources to better identify people and control
moderation. Your approach is interesting, easier to implement too. I may have
to think about that.

~~~
deviavir
We're thinking about adding that as well, but didn't see that as a high
priority prior to launching a beta!

------
th0ma5
did something similar, with some twists <http://270rule.appspot.com> no (!)
usernames, is a bookmarklet to use on top of existing sites, and has a feed
for those sites and activities

------
DigitalSea
There seems to be a lot of chat related apps coming out of the works, this
other one is pretty cool: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4000283> \-
nice work dude.

------
puppymaster
seriously cool. looks like chat is the new 'to-do list' and I mean that in a
good way. if anything it is more fun and interactive to build.

i also did something similar except the chat room generation is automatic and
based on your location. Basically <http://getyoucoffee.com/> will decide which
chat room you are assigned to based on your location. it's pretty huge in
cities with subways.

~~~
dsrguru
Imagine how useful a location-based video chat site would be for online speed
dating.

------
sidcool
Not working for me on IE 9

~~~
deviavir
We'll try to get it working on IE 9, but can't promise anything yet. We think
IE 10 will pick it up better.

------
sparknlaunch12
Really cool. What is the front and back end?

~~~
deviavir
We kept a simple stack.

Frontend: HTML5 CSS3 Javascript (jQuery)

Backend: NodeJS CouchDB

~~~
tferris
Why Couch and not Mongo?

~~~
deviavir
Our developer understood the views on Couch and simply couldn't get Mongo's
views working with nodeJS. It's a human preference and works out perfectly -
so far.

~~~
why-el
Hey are you guys planning on doing a blog entry on how you developed this? I
know next to nothing about Node.js and co and it seems like a good choice for
a lot of my ideas.

~~~
deviavir
We are now. Look out for next week!

~~~
why-el
Where exactly? I wanted to subscribe but I couldn't find a blog url. Probably
because of the language. ;)

~~~
deviavir
We're actually pretty much starting the whole thing up so don't have a blog
URL yet. When we do, those following us on twitter
(<https://twitter.com/#!/mssgs>) will be the first to know where to find the
blog.

------
wsg
Great UI and very speedy, fantastic work!

~~~
deviavir
Thank you, wsg, we'll try to keep it that way :)

------
binarydreams
nice work, i can already guess that it is socket.io + node.js :D

I like the UI, very well done.

~~~
deviavir
Thank you :)! And indeed, socket.io + node.js

------
tferris
I like the UI.

~~~
deviavir
Thanks!

------
yashchandra
How do I invite someone else to a chat that I opened ? Copy/paste URL to
him/her ? Just wondering. A cool app overall.

~~~
deviavir
Yes, we'll be adding an "invite friends" button soon.

